
Ask HN: What is best programmable drone with camera - prats226
I am looking for a drone (with camera module) with good support for coding so that you can write applications on top of it. I read previous similar questions asked but for application I am thinking of writing on top of it, it needs a camera module
======
samfisher83
Phantom 3 it has an SDK so that you can send commands from your phone to the
drone. There are a bunch of apps that advantage of this: Litchi,vertical.ai,
etc.

Ardupilot is open source however you will need to build your drone. Its not
too hard.
[https://github.com/ArduPilot/ardupilot](https://github.com/ArduPilot/ardupilot)

~~~
prats226
Phantom 3 looks pretty expensive. I just need a basic hardware drone (no
packaging or end product). But the only requirement is good software support
so that I can write applications on top of it. I checked ardupilot and seems
that any basic drone that follows its specifications would be good to go. Also
would be ok if there would be DIY kit for drone that can reduce the cost as my
main focus is on application on top of drone.

------
dirktheman
Most RTF (ready-to-fly) drones use proprietary software. Some of them come
with Naze32 or CC3D flight controllers, but camera support for these is not
very good. As far as open source goes, you're better off with APM.

A full APM set (2.8, with GPS and telemetry and whatnot) retails for about 100
dollars. You'll need a frame, 4 motors (2204/1000kv for a Phantom-sized drone
are fine, less than 8 bucks a piece), 4 ESC's (30A, also 8 bucks) and a
transmitter/receiver combo (turnigy 9xPRO is fine, it's 60 dollars). Throw in
a copious amount of props, batteries and small things like wires and you're
set for under 250 dollars. You'll have more capabilities than a Phantom, you
have a drone with replaceable parts and you'll learn how to repair it when you
crash. Mind you I said 'when', not 'if'...

~~~
prats226
Drones with proprietary software wont be useful for me. Yeah APM looks good
wrt software support. So minimum I will have to spend to get basic DIY
hardware for drone + camera which supports APM platform is ~$250? Its good
option when you consider availability of replaceable parts as I heard there is
high probability of crashing drones while experimenting. Most of the sites
dont ship to india so will have to look for some way to get all this shipped
here. Would be great if you can suggest some site that provides all
components. Thanks for reply.

~~~
dirktheman
Flight Controller (USD 99.98): [http://www.banggood.com/APM-Flight-Controller-
Set-APM-2_8-6M...](http://www.banggood.com/APM-Flight-Controller-Set-
APM-2_8-6MH-GPS-OSD-Radio-Telemetry-etc-p-960341.html)

Frame (USD 10.22): [http://www.banggood.com/DJI-F330-4-Axis-RC-Quadcopter-
Frame-...](http://www.banggood.com/DJI-F330-4-Axis-RC-Quadcopter-Frame-Kit-
Support-KK-MK-MWC-p-943370.html)

Motors (USD 8,29 x 4 = USD 33.16): [http://www.banggood.com/Wholesale-
XXD-A2212-1000KV-Brushless...](http://www.banggood.com/Wholesale-
XXD-A2212-1000KV-Brushless-Motor-For-RC-Airplane-Quadcopter-p-57432.html)

ESC (USD 8.30 x 4 = USD 33.20): [http://www.banggood.com/2S-6S-BlHeli-
Platinum-30A-ESC-For-RC...](http://www.banggood.com/2S-6S-BlHeli-
Platinum-30A-ESC-For-RC-Quadcopters-p-975528.html)

Propellers (8040, get 10 pairs so you can afford to crash, USD 2.29 per pair =
USD 22.90): [http://www.banggood.com/GEMFAN-
GF-8040-8060-9045-1050-1070-9...](http://www.banggood.com/GEMFAN-
GF-8040-8060-9045-1050-1070-9060-Electric-Propeller-1-Pair-p-977960.html)

Transmitter + receiver (USD 47.51): [http://www.banggood.com/FlySky-
FS-i6-2_4G-6CH-AFHDS-RC-Trans...](http://www.banggood.com/FlySky-
FS-i6-2_4G-6CH-AFHDS-RC-Transmitter-With-FS-iA6B-Receiver-p-983537.html)

Servo wires (USD 2.49 for 10 pieces):
[http://www.banggood.com/10-x-15cm-60-Cores-Servo-
Extension-W...](http://www.banggood.com/10-x-15cm-60-Cores-Servo-Extension-
Wire-Cable-For-Futaba-JR-p-909171.html)

XT60 plug (USD 2.29): [http://www.banggood.com/Amass-XT60-Plug-
with-10cm-12AWG-Cabl...](http://www.banggood.com/Amass-XT60-Plug-
with-10cm-12AWG-Cable-AM-9024-p-1050854.html)

Lipo battery (USD 17.49, buy 2 or 3 if you can afford):
[http://www.banggood.com/Eachine-11_1V-2200mAh-3S-35C-XT60-Li...](http://www.banggood.com/Eachine-11_1V-2200mAh-3S-35C-XT60-Lipo-
Battery-For-RC-Multirotors-p-1038461.html)

Imax B6 knockoff balance charger (USD29.99): [http://www.banggood.com/SkyRC-
IMAX-B6-Digital-RC-AC-Lipo-Li-...](http://www.banggood.com/SkyRC-
IMAX-B6-Digital-RC-AC-Lipo-Li-polymer-Battery-Balance-Charger-p-912239.html)

2 meter red+black AWG16 silicone electrical wire (USD4.18) and 2 meter
red+black AWG12 wire (USD5.18): [http://www.banggood.com/2M-AWG-Soft-Silicone-
Flexible-Wire-C...](http://www.banggood.com/2M-AWG-Soft-Silicone-Flexible-
Wire-Cable-12-20-AWG-1-Meter-Red-1-Meter-Black-p-985529.html)

Grand total: USD 308.59, including transmitter, battery, even the lipo
charger.

Bear in mind that this is a budget setup. Motors aren't high quality, but I
have the same one and while they're not very efficient they can take a lot of
beating. When you crash you're probably break a prop or two, and maybe an arm
of the frame if you crash hard, so get a spare frame too, if you can. My first
setup was almost exactly the same as above, and I get about 7 minutes flying
time. It's pretty zippy, too.

The good thing about this setup is that it won't break the bank, and
everything is upgradeable and repairable. I recommend anyone starting out with
the hobby to buy cheap parts: you'll probably break some parts anyway and when
you're advanced enough to upgrade your parts you'll know what to buy anyway.

Banggood ships to India, so does Hobbyking but check shipping rates first.

[https://oscarliang.com/](https://oscarliang.com/) is a treasure trove of
knowledge about building and flying these things.

------
vmorgulis
3DR is known to use free software for the autopilot and the ground station:

[https://3dr.com/solo-drone/](https://3dr.com/solo-drone/)

[https://pixhawk.org/choice](https://pixhawk.org/choice)

[https://github.com/ArduPilot/MissionPlanner](https://github.com/ArduPilot/MissionPlanner)

~~~
prats226
3DR looks great but its simply out of budget for me. I would prefer some
minimal hardware (even DIY is good) which supports open source software
plarform like ArduPilot so I wont have to spend time in tinkering with
firmware.

~~~
vmorgulis
In that case you can take a look Walkera's products:

[http://www.walkera.com/](http://www.walkera.com/)

------
natvert
build your own multiwii based drone. you'll get a more complete understanding
of the hardware and software this way:
[https://nathan.vertile.com/blog/2016/04/24/rctimer-u210-mini...](https://nathan.vertile.com/blog/2016/04/24/rctimer-u210-mini-
quad-build-setup-and-review/)

then for firmware, there are 3 modern forks of multiwii: cleanflight,
betaflight and inav.

if you want gps navigation, put iNav on it:
[https://github.com/iNavFlight/inav/](https://github.com/iNavFlight/inav/)

if you want awesome flight performance, use betaflight

there is also a slightly more robust autopilot firmware, dronin (which is an
openpilot continuation) which can run on the flight controller listed on that
blog post:
[https://github.com/d-ronin/dronin/issues/9](https://github.com/d-ronin/dronin/issues/9)

full disclosure, that's my blog :)

------
hanniabu
Parrot is another option

~~~
prats226
Parrot looks like good options. Cost is little bit high since I am only doing
it as a project but can be managed. I checked that parrot supports open source
platform dronecode ([http://diydrones.com/profiles/blogs/parrot-team-
blacksheep-w...](http://diydrones.com/profiles/blogs/parrot-team-blacksheep-
walkera-and-others-join-dronecode)). Is it rival to ardupilot? Is there some
good place where I can read about material regarding drones? Hardware as well
as software? Since drones are in relatively early stage of adoption, there is
lot of noise in hardware as well as software for drones (multiple
specifications/platforms) and becomes little hard to choose one of them.

